# Best Current Universal Remote for Directv HD DVRs



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Looking for a good Universal remote under $100 that works well with the Directv HR20-700. I need IR because I use a Slingbox with my HR20.

I have a Directv HR20-700, Toshiba HD-DVD, Sony PS3 with Nyko IR receiver, Yamaha receiver, Windows Vista Home Premium HTPC with IR receiver, Sharp Aquos 52" LCD TV.

I really like the RC64 remote because it has all the Directv buttons. It also has a lot of buttons - 45 buttons if you only count the different power buttons 1 time. I like the colored buttons now that Directv is making more use of them. Also Alpha on the number pad helps with search. The only problem is that it doesn't have enough devices to handle all my equipment.

So.. I've tried a some One For All Remotes. URC 6631 and 9910. They have a lot of buttons ,but no colored buttons. Also the number pads don't have Alpha on them. They can use JP1 connectors to program with a PC. They are kind of old though and harder to find. It doesn't look like Universal Electronics is really making any good remotes aside from the OEMs that they make. They make the DirecTv remote RC64 remote.

It seems like there aren't too many remotes out there that have the colored (RGYB) buttons.

I am currently trying a Universal remote control, URC-R6. It has the colored buttons. Seems to operate my equipment Ok, but lacked enough memory to do all the functions I need (ran out of memory learning buttons). Also, IR range is worse than the DirecTV RC64. It does have enough buttons - 45 buttons. This remote also does not have alpha on the keypad. Would be a perfect universal remote except lacks memory, alpha on keypad and IR range.

I looked in stores and the only other remotes I saw with colored keypads were:

Universal remote URC-WR7 - Does more devices (7 instead of 6). Less buttons though and also no alpha like the R6. May not have any more memory than the R6. I haven't seen any other URC remotes with colored buttons.
Logitech Harmony 510 - Colored buttons, Alpha, 40 buttons + 4 soft buttons. Not sure of IR Range.
Logitech Harmony for Xbox 360 - Colorado buttons, Alpha, 44 buttons + 4 soft buttons. Not sure of IR Range

Seems like the Logitech Harmony for Xbox 360 might be the only other remote worth trying. It has everything I could be looking for. Other than European models, the 510 and 360 are the only remotes I could see that had colored buttons for Logitech remotes.

Anything else out there that is worth trying? Something from Philips or RCA?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

2 or 3 inexpensive remotes with color buttons have come up in this thread. I'm partial to the Universal R6 for $20. The Radio Shack 15-134, which I haven't tried, is currently on sale for $10. /steve


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

i use the harmony xbox 360 remote. it has four colored buttons on it and it works great. no problems with it.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> The "*Option for the PROGRESS BAR to clear immediately when hitting PLAY to exit from a CRUISE CONTROL function, or after the last ADVANCE*" is one of our most popular and long-standing Wish List requests.
> 
> For those that haven't yet let DirectTV know how they value this request, you can do so at the link below. TIA. /steve


Is this an advertisement or something? I didn't see how this relates to Universal Remote Controls.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

mogulman said:


> Is this an advertisement or something? I didn't see how this relates to Universal Remote Controls.


 I think he just posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

rhambling said:


> i use the harmony xbox 360 remote. it has four colored buttons on it and it works great. no problems with it.


I'm not planning on using it with an Xbox 360. Any problems with just using it as a regular universal remote? Any limitations just because it is an Xbox 360 version?

Also, how would you say the IR range and responsiveness is? I've never used a Harmony remote. I know the remotes are more programmable. I don't want there to be a delay when I press buttons though.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> 2 or 3 inexpensive remotes with color buttons have come up in this thread. I'm partial to the Universal R6 for $20. The Radio Shack 15-134, which I haven't tried, is currently on sale for $10. /steve


Hmm.. This one has a lot of buttons. I think like 49. Only controls 5 devices, but I guess with a JP1 cable you can control 8. Alpha keys and colored buttons too. Made by Universal Electronics (One For All), the same people that make the Directv remote. Only thing is that it looks ugly as hell, but seems like a good option. Especially for only $10.

Hmmmm... Looks like its between this and the Harmony 360.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

mogulman said:


> Is this an advertisement or something? I didn't see how this relates to Universal Remote Controls.


Oops! Wrong thread. Too many windows open at once. :lol: /steve


----------



## terron (Oct 11, 2008)

I _really_ like my new Logitech Harmony 880. It doesn't have color buttons, however, in the "Watch TV" mode, it has 4 custom buttons that have the labels representing which color buttons they activate. I bought a factory refurb for $110 after shipping. Its very simple to setup, but will take a little getting used to. Its also recharable and comes with its own sleek charging base, but make sure its on a flat surface or it can come off the charging contacts.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

its not below $100 but I like my Harmony 1000. touch screen has yellow/blue/red icons on it that can map to the color buttons.
presently controlling 10 devices with it, including A/C.


----------



## Jimbo Ellis (Sep 30, 2008)

I use the Harmony for XBOX360 and it works great. The nice thing is you can control all of the devices you listed with that one remote. I can literally control every device in my home that has an IR receiver.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a Harmony 670 and love it - requested and received as a Father's Day gift a couple of years ago. But probably more importantly, my wife and daughter find it very easy to use. It is used to control an HR20-100, Toshiba DLP TV, Sony Home Theater, Channel Master antenna rotor, and Panasonic DVD/VCR. The programming of the remote is very easy and is activity-based. While it does not have the colored buttons, there is a mono LCD screen with 6 programmable buttons/labels. I have 4 of these in use as the colored buttons. I also have 2 DirecTiVos and really like the "peanut" shaped remote. The Harmony 670 also has this shape. If I were in the market for a new remote, I would probably be looking at the Harmony 880 or 885. They are rechargeable and have color LCDs.

See the 670 remote at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Harmony670.jpg

More info on all Harmony remotes at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logitech_Harmony_Remote


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Steve said:


> 2 or 3 inexpensive remotes with color buttons have come up in this thread. I'm partial to the Universal R6 for $20. The Radio Shack 15-134, which I haven't tried, is currently on sale for $10. /steve


I really like my R6. Has been working flawlessly for over a year.

Also matches the styling of my SONY BRAVIA.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Another fan of the Harmony 880 here. After two years it's going strong.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Another fan of the Harmony 880 here. After two years it's going strong.


got one of them also, 3+ yrs old and only issue is tilt sensor inop now. so I just press glow button. been a good unit.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Big Harmony fan here. The 880 is my favorite but the 500 series has a lot to recommend it too.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Personally I like the OCAP atlas remotes. 5 Devices, plenty of buttons, colored buttons and number keys are labeled. They have a fair bit of memory and can be programed via Jp1. There's even an extender for them if you've played around with those from jp1. The only problem I have with them is you can't exactly go out to a store and buy them but they do show up on ebay pretty frequently.

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8508


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

I love my Harmony remotes. The 676 is less than $100. I think I'd like the 880 better, but the price was a bit too much for me. The 676 has a button arrangement that I really like and plenty of programmability for macros.


----------



## amorse2183 (May 25, 2006)

I have the Harmony 890 and I've really been impressed with it. It was more expensive, but I think it was worth it. it works equally well with and without the rf extender also.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I recently switched from the URC-R6 to the new URC-WR7. I liked the R6 but since it had only 40 learn commands, I soon filled it up. I believe the WR7 has 160 learn commands, but I have only learned about 65 keys at this point. Also, all the keys on the WR7 are backlit, and they have fixed the problem that existed with the R7 not working from a long distance.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

I really wish Directv or Universal Electronics offered a more advanced version of the DirecTv RC64 remote. Maybe something that had 7 devices, learning, macros and buttons instead of the switch at the top, but with the same basic layout of the RC64.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Luv my Harmoney 880! Got it new for $89 on Amazon 5 months ago!


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Another Harmony 880 fan here. Had it for 2 years. Love the motion sensor triggered backlight, and can't imagine using the RC series remotes anymore.

With the Harmony, wife/kids are able to control the whole system easily. 2 HR2x's, AVR, Blu-ray, DVD, etc...

If that kind of "ease of use" is important to you, you can't go wrong with any of the Harmony's.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

rlnoonan said:


> I love my Harmony remotes. The 676 is less than $100. I think I'd like the 880 better, but the price was a bit too much for me. The 676 has a button arrangement that I really like and plenty of programmability for macros.


I like my 676 as well although it's not as responsive as it used to be.
I got mine for $50 shipped through Amazon last year.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Harmony 880 here as well. Can't go wrong with that remote. 3 years and running!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

its worth the money to buy a good remote once and be done with it.


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

I had (have) a Harmony 670 and a Harmony 880. I bought the 880 because the cat knocked my wifes coffee cup over during the night and the 670 was in the way. I prefer the button layout and the buttons in general of the 670, but I prefer the charger base and the color screen on the 880. I run a HR20, HR21, Philips LCD, Sony surround sound, PS3, DVD player, media pc, and a Wii with it. My wife and daughter love hitting one button to watch or play whatever they want. In a perfect world I'd want the 670 with the charger base and screen of the 880, but since I can't get that I'd buy another 880 if this one died tonite.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

I love my Harmony 550. Like said above - no colored buttons, but the LCD screen works great for that. That said I think the Harmony for XBox is very close to the 550 and does have the colored buttons. I think that may fit your needs nicely.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Add me to the Harmony 880 camp. I haven't used any non-Harmony universal remotes in the last 5 years. In a perfect world, an 880 or One with hard buttons for red, green, yellow and blue would be my ideal remote. And well worth the money given the fact that my wife, mother, inlaws and most guests can easily pickup the remote and watch TV or a DVD.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

My ideal would be if they added learning to the RC64, but alas they haven't.

Personally I like using my receivers in RF mode, and I can only do that with the OEM remotes which I am quite fond of for Directv control, just wish I could get rid of some other remotes too


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok.. Order a Harmony for the Xbox 360. Got one on Fleabay for $59.

Went to Ratshack later today and saw the 15-134. Actually seemed pretty good. I almost bought it. I'm thinking I should have tried it before buying the Harmony, but too late.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Let us know how you like the Harmony Xbox remote. I have a Harmony 880, and I change components often, and its just great being able to reprogram the remote for the new configurations in just minutes...


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

If Universal is making the D* OEM remotes which includes D* RF codes, why can't Universal incorporate the D* RF codes into some of their Universal-branded remotes?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

EricRobins said:


> If Universal is making the D* OEM remotes which includes D* RF codes, why can't Universal incorporate the D* RF codes into some of their Universal-branded remotes?


I would guess it's because the RF codes need to be unique for each HR2x, in case you have more than one in a room. And that's assuming the UEC remote you're talking about has an RF radio built-in. Universals that do require a complementary RF radio receiver with IR flashers for the equipment to be controlled. /steve


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Steve said:


> 2 or 3 inexpensive remotes with color buttons have come up in this thread. I'm partial to the Universal R6 for $20. The Radio Shack 15-134, which I haven't tried, is currently on sale for $10. /steve





mogulman said:


> Ok.. Order a Harmony for the Xbox 360. Got one on Fleabay for $59.
> 
> Went to Ratshack later today and saw the 15-134. Actually seemed pretty good. I almost bought it. I'm thinking I should have tried it before buying the Harmony, but too late.


Went to RS today and the 15-133 Gamers Remote was the one that was on sale for $10, the 15-134 was $30. 
Bought the 15-133, looks like it will do the job for my bedroom TV, DVD player, receiver, and HR20. 
Booklet and programming commands are very much like the D* stuff, and it can also be taught. Can't go wrong for $10. Will try it out tonight when I get home.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Went to RS today and the 15-133 Gamers Remote was the one that was on sale for $10, the 15-134 was $30.
> Bought the 15-133, looks like it will do the job for my TV, DVD player, receiver, and HR20.
> Booklet and programming commands are very much like the D* stuff, and it can also be taught. Can't go wrong for $10. Will try it out tonight when I get home.


The 15-134 is still on sale for $9.99. Sale runs through 11/8. Your local RS should honor it. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah.. the 15-134 is $10 also. It is a better remote then the gamer remote for the same price.

Here is the listing for the Radioshack web-site that shows it is on-sale.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3064079


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Steve said:


> The 15-134 is still on sale for $9.99. Sale runs through 11/8. Your local RS should honor it. Just my .02. /steve


There didn't appear to be that much difference except for the absence of PIP keys that I didn't need, so just got the 15-133 Gamers remote. 
Only have to teach it a "-" key for directly inputting OTA channels.
Of course now that I think about it I'm wondering if it will control the 4x1 HDMI switch that I ordered yesterday from Monoprice. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dettxw said:


> There didn't appear to be that much difference except for the absence of PIP keys that I didn't need, so just got the 15-133 Gamers remote.
> Only have to teach it a "-" key for directly inputting OTA channels.
> Of course now that I think about it I'm wondering if it will control the 4x1 HDMI switch that I ordered yesterday from Monoprice. :lol:


According to *mdavej *here, there are undocumented add'l macro programming capabilities available for these Radio Shack/UEC remotes, either via 9xx comands or through the JP1 interface. So if they're not already in the code library, you should be able to "learn" the Monoprice IR commands and create activity macros that will include switching to the correct HDMI input. /steve


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Had an 880, have a Harmony One. Remotes so simple, even my wife can use them. This is not say my wife isn't smart, rather, I never let her near the thing unless I am out of the house. <Grunt>


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Steve said:


> According to *mdavej *here, there are undocumented add'l macro programming capabilities available for these Radio Shack/UEC remotes, either via 9xx comands or through the JP1 interface. So if they're not already in the code library, you should be able to "learn" the Monoprice IR commands and create activity macros that will include switching to the correct HDMI input. /steve


Thanks for the additional info. I'll be looking into all that. 
Yep, can't beat it for the price. Amazing functionality for $10. 
I had been thinking in the back of my mind about a universal remote for the living room but never did anything because of needing the RF capability in there - didn't want to go to IR or spend the money on the fancy Harmony. 
But then I moved the "old" receiver and DVD player to the bedroom and suddenly needed a solution to having all those remotes clogging up the nightstand.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dettxw,

Steve is correct. I happen to have a monoprice switch and learned the signals on the 15-134 with no problems. For the bedroom, you may want the backlit 15-133 instead (in the gamer section of the store, not with the other remotes), also $10. Same exact capabilities as the 134 otherwise, just has fewer buttons. Better hurry though, the 134 goes back up to $30 and the 133 back up to $20 on 11/9.

You may be able to use advanced codes for the monoprice instead of learns. I haven't tried it, but I think the following may work, using device code 00153:

power	00119
input 1	00184
input 2	00058
input 3	00249
input 4	00244

I think I've posted these before, but for the record, here are some advanced codes for the HR2x which may come in handy.

These are better than the default codes in the DirecTV device since they do exactly what the OEM remote keys do when held:

play (slomo)	00227
fwd (skip fwd to tick)	00171
rew (skip back to tick)	00179
30s slip (jump to end)	00211

Here are some others which may or may not be in the device by default, in case you want to add them:

replay	00131
dash	00162
active	00075
back	00251
list	00099
discrete on	00014
discrete off	00006
format	00153

Detailed instructions for programming these remotes and using advanced codes are in the How To link in my sig.

EDIT: Didn't see your post before about already getting the 133. Good choice ;-) BTW, you can use the dash code above instead of having to learn it. The main advantage of advanced codes over learns is they take way less memory.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

dettxw said:


> Went to RS today and the 15-133 Gamers Remote was the one that was on sale for $10, the 15-134 was $30.
> Bought the 15-133, looks like it will do the job for my bedroom TV, DVD player, receiver, and HR20.
> Booklet and programming commands are very much like the D* stuff, and it can also be taught. Can't go wrong for $10. Will try it out tonight when I get home.


It functions much like the D* remote because both remotes are made by the same OEM so even the remote codes will be the same.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

dettxw said:


> There didn't appear to be that much difference except for the absence of PIP keys that I didn't need, so just got the 15-133 Gamers remote.
> Only have to teach it a "-" key for directly inputting OTA channels.
> Of course now that I think about it I'm wondering if it will control the 4x1 HDMI switch that I ordered yesterday from Monoprice. :lol:


I looked at the 15-133 Gamers and 15-134 Satellite Pro and chose the later. I liked the backlit keys on the Gamer, but prefer having the extra buttons on the 15-134. If you don't need PIP functions, they can be used for macros, etc.

For me I wanted it for my den and it lays flat on my desk while I use it. I was using my Harmony 659 for this, but it kept flipping over when I pressed some of the buttons. Since the 659 has a rounded back, it works better in your hand then lying on a desk. One thing to note is that the 15-134 remote does have a grove around the side which has rather sharp edges. Can be a bit uncomfortable in your hand.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Looked at the Universals (have an old one), saw the Harmony 550 was on sale for $60. so tried it.

Grrrr. The Harmony website is awful. Not easy to find the user manual.

Can't get the 550 to power on/off the box. It seems like the wrong codes are in as none of the other keys work at all either. Even the learning functions don't seem to work properly.

I'll be returning this one next week unless Logitech gets a hold of me before then...


----------



## recorder (Nov 1, 2008)

BJM said:


> Looked at the Universals (have an old one), saw the Harmony 550 was on sale for $60. so tried it.
> 
> Grrrr. The Harmony website is awful. Not easy to find the user manual.
> 
> ...


Harmony Product Support: 866-291-1505.
They are fantastic. 
Best Tech support I've dealt with.

Of course, I've never called D*, yet.

Just found out as of 12/01: Harmony will offer Phone support for 60 days from date of purchase! Not good.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Ah, problem was IR v. RF per Logitech. So the Harmony won't work in RF mode? Response seems sluggish but it might be a box problem so I'm resetting it (again). Don't know why IR mode should make a difference - I'm not that far away from the box (12').


----------



## dmclone (Dec 8, 2006)

I had the Harmony 659 for 4 years without any problems. I just recently bought an 880 and I like it but I think I actually like the key layout on the 659 better for DVR use. I like that the 880 is rechargeable though.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

My Harmony 550 seems to be OK now. Now I just have to tweak the button formatting - no color buttons but LCD screen. My problem did turn out to be a box problem - RBR fixed it (slow UI).


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Totally sold on Harmony. A bit more than some but well worth it.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

Harmony 880......durable too, I dropped mine off the top of my stairs, down onto tile! Put it back together, and it still works fine!!

I love the setup and the ability to customize functions and macros.....check DealCatcher.com....you can find good deals on it, for right around $100


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I would take it a step forward, Harmony 890, so you can RF a few things if needed.


----------



## MALFEITOR (Dec 2, 2008)

Just got the Harmony 550 on black friday and like it alot. Best Buy has it for $50 right now on their website but you can do instore pickup as well.


----------



## NVTanner (Apr 3, 2006)

I love my Harmony 890! It's not $100 or less, but from what I can see they keep making this remote work better with software upgrades and support. I believe that you can find other Logitech models on sale or at a discount that work as good.


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

HARMONY ONE!
HARMONY ONE!
HARMONY ONE!
HARMONY ONE!

Did I mention how much I love my Harmony One remote? Nice touchscreen, SOLID button and button layout, rechargeable battery. Awesome.

If you don't need RF built-in this is a wondrously wonderful piece of electronics.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What Harmony Remote does RF???

I believe the Harmony 890 does RF and the Harmony One which I just bought does not!!!


----------

